# Hunter Education Instructor Training Offered



## Ohio News RSS

ATHENS, OH  A training academy for individuals interested in becoming hunter education instructors will be offered in Athens, Ohio March 21 and 22 according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.* 
More...

More...


----------

